# comment transférer l'écran de son mac sur la télé ,



## minxpetitchou (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai un macbook pro et une apple tv. J'ai branché l'apple tv sans souci et l'ai relié à ma tv via un cable hdmi. je sélectionne ensuite le canal cdmi et je peux accéder à mon apple tv.
 mais le souci que j'ai n'est pas là. il y a une icône sur mon macbook pro une sorte de télé pas très loin de ma connection wifi en haut à gauche. dans cette icône, je n'ai le choix que pour ma freebox player. et mon air play est indiqué désactivé. je suis aussi allée dans préférences système et j'ai la meme réponse.

avant je pouvais transférer mon écran de mac sur ma télé sans souci en choisissant apple tv dans cette icône ressemblant à une télé. maintenant je n'ai plus ce choix. Mon apple tv fonctionne bien pourtant. pouvez-vous m'indiquer ce qui cloche et comment le résoudre ? 
merci


----------



## Lauange (31 Décembre 2015)

bien sur tout est connecté sur le même réseau wifi ?


----------



## minxpetitchou (31 Décembre 2015)

Lauange a dit:


> bien sur tout est connecté sur le même réseau wifi ?


L'Apple tu est connecté sur le même réseau wifi que l'ordinateur


----------



## minxpetitchou (31 Décembre 2015)

Pardon l'Apple tv et pas l'Apple tu


----------



## Yaya31832 (31 Décembre 2015)

J'ai eu la même chose, j'ai redémarré l'Apple TV via le menu réglages et l'icône AirPlay est redevenu fonctionnel dans mon cas


----------

